# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  The UPS Store Will Allow 3D Printed Sex Toys, Not Guns

## Brian_Krassenstein

UPS's 3D printing service guidelines seem straightforward enough, but are they? They restrict the printing of anything weapon or weapon part related, however, they allow the printing of sex toys.  But will they print a gun dildo?  And what about other objects that look ambiguous, and are unclassifiable, yet intended as a sex toy?  While the restrictions appear straightforward enough, they may not be so easy to follow.  Futher details on this story can be found here: http://3dprint.com/27631/ups-3d-printing-sex-toys-rules

What are your thoughts on The UPS Store's 3D Printing rules and guidelines?

----------


## Bassna

Being that they are a big name company, I would not allow the weapon sales either just to avoid law complications. Not really much to worry about by shipping dildo's. But hey, good for them :P

----------


## joealarson

It's not like they're encouraging the printing of objects to stick in your orifices. They're just not explicitly saying you can't. 

But they're using stratasys machines so They'll charge you $300 for enough ribbed plastic to fill your love cavities.

----------

